# What was the first...



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

My first ever ever ever snowboard was an 03/04 Division 23 Urb Model from Sport Chek with K2 Luna boots and Firefly bindings. I still have the board that I still have to mount somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish I kept my Ride board... sold it to a friend who ended up selling it the next season.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

The first board I ever rode was a Burton Custom In 2005. Of course, I caught a front edge and bled all over the snow, but I still had a ton of fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

first board i rode was a K2 dart (know idea how old)
and i bought my first board this year K2 fuse with spi's bindings


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mine was a Wild Duck relic (i fink it was called)

154 and heavy as hell; but a durable solid sandwich that was more than enuff to see me thru my 'growing pains' and left me wanting more powder days! for the rest of my life!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

3 years ago a friend of the family asked me if i wanted to try snowboarding cos i was so into skating [i had been going about 4 years by that time] 

i said sure why not and he lent me his brothers rossignol [cos he was a skiier, his bro a boarder] which had about half the width of my foot hahaha.

i kinda took the first chairlift i saw when i got up there, then i worked out how to strap in and just thru myself down the slope without any problems except for a couple falls everytime i tried to turn heelside and my feet wud dig into the snow from so much overhang!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

first board i ever rode was a kemper. it was a rental from Doe Mtn about 11 or 12 years ago. i ended up working at that mtn a few years later and totally snagged one of those babies. dont even know where it is now.

the first board i ever owned was a private label with slim bindings. it was too big, way heavy and stiffer than belief. it was basically like riding a 2x4 down the mountain but i was so stoked i had my own gear.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I rode the Mystery Air when it first came out. My first board was a Sims Blade 1610(?). With the pointy nose and way set back stance. Sorels were the state of the art snowboard boot back then. We would take out the liners and swap them with ski boot liners to stiffen them up a bit. They still sucked.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, I remember when Lamar actually had a good product. Same with Morrow. Things have changed...


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

^ wow.. hard to believe, eh


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My first ever ride was on a Head. Don't know what kind, but it had pink all over it. Isn't anything else just a formality?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

The first board I ever owned and rode was a 80 something burton air. I still have its pretty ragged now. A bunch of gouges the heel side edge is ripping out in the back....


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Burton Punch. Little board for a little gaffer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

first time I rented

K2 board of some type
Airwalk Boots
K2 bindings

The next year

K2 board with step in bindings with airwalk boots

I loved the airwalk boots

Last time I was in park city I was rented Head everything. It all sucked. Bad bindings(impossible to get open when cold) and the boots had the worst heel lift. So I bought my own stuff

M3 Dischord 160
Burton Customs w/ capstrap
Forum Takedown


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

First ride was on a Blacksnow with duck boots at the local sledding hill.
First owned was an 89/90 or 90/91 Burton Air 5. Black and blue topsheet with a yellow "AIR" on the tail.
Had those crappy three-strap Burton Flex bindings. Mounted at a ridiculous angle and stance width.
Burton Comp boots. Stiff and too high up the calf. 
Looking back wish I went with the Freestyle boot and two-strap binding.
Kids are lucky now-a-days.
If I started with the set-up I have now it would have been much easier and more comfortable to learn.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

i believe mine was a black snow mogul monster

got it for christmas when i was like 6 or 7 i think


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

K2 JuJu - I think it was called. I rode that board for about three years after my son rode it a season or two.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

B-166-er said:


> i believe mine was a black snow mogul monster
> 
> got it for christmas when i was like 6 or 7 i think


Thats the exact one I had haha, I had a blast on that thing, I had to have been 8 years old or something like that.
The first REAL board I rode was around the same era (my friends board) a late 80's Burton Craig Kelly Air lol. Definitely only made to go one direction. The new style twin tipped boards starting coming out VERY shortly after my friend got his board so he traced the shape of a Joyride onto the top and cut it out with a jigsaw lol. That board didn't live long after that. The first board that made me start riding a LOT was just a few years ago, a Burton Bullet 164 in 24" or so of the pow.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

1st board I got last year..haha...

Option Icon 154, I'm loving it... I think its a bit stiff for the park, but its a freestyle board thats good for n00bs like me... I mostly did freeride last season, hoping to being in the parks this year...can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

got my first board last year it was a k2 dart(have no idea what year it is)
but now i have a k2 fuse cant wait to ride it


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

CanAm89 said:


> The first board I ever rode was a Burton Custom In 2005. Of course, I caught a front edge and bled all over the snow, but I still had a ton of fun.



Haha, wow. I did the same exact thing. On a Burton (not sure what model.. its whatever is in my avatar) in 2005, on the first run of the last day at Heavenly caught my front edge and had to make it to the bottom with my face covered in blood. People freaked.

My first board ever is in the mail right now. Atomic Hatchet.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

burton charger with the wood finish top


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

My first board was a 1987 151 Barfoot Freestyle. I found a picture of one on the net but mine was yellow and I think this one is an 85 or 86. I bought mine from the original "Snoboard Shop" in Kensington in Calgary which I believe was the first actual snowboard shop in Canada. I bought it from Ken Achenbach who owned the shop with his brother Dave and I believe Ken was sponsored by Barfoot at the time. Ken and Dave were a couple of the true pioneers of snowboarding in the Calgary and Banff area and in Canada period. I believe Ken is now the owner and director of the Camp of Champions and is in the Snowboard Hall of Fame.

View attachment 177


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine was an '01 I believe Oxygen...not sure where they are today, but even at THAT time I knew it wasn't all that great. LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

The first board I can remember was a Burton Chopper that I rented when I was in grade 5 so I guess that was '98. But the first board I owned was a Burton Custom that I still got but it's much to small now.


----------



## Mikemikeskiboardbike (10 mo ago)

Grimdog said:


> My first board was a 1987 151 Barfoot Freestyle. I found a picture of one on the net but mine was yellow and I think this one is an 85 or 86. I bought mine from the original "Snoboard Shop" in Kensington in Calgary which I believe was the first actual snowboard shop in Canada. I bought it from Ken Achenbach who owned the shop with his brother Dave and I believe Ken was sponsored by Barfoot at the time. Ken and Dave were a couple of the true pioneers of snowboarding in the Calgary and Banff area and in Canada period. I believe Ken is now the owner and director of the Camp of Champions and is in the Snowboard Hall of Fame.
> 
> View attachment 177


Long old Post here, but I also got my first Barfoot twin tip freestyle at the snoboard shop. Went riding the the guys at fortress once or twice. Sunshine and Louise wouldn't even allow boards when I first started. Later we had to get snowboarding licenses at sunshine. Lol I wish I didn't sell my old board. Still looking for one like it. Mine was red. Super hard to find. I've later bought a 162 Hollenbeck and a black black fat board 163 from Chuck himself on one of his last pressings in the early 2000 I think it was. I also bought an classic repress of the skate decks and he signed it for me. Big Barfoot fan. 👍🙏


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

‘85 Burton Elite 150 and was purchased in ‘85 by me at a local bike shop.


----------



## Yotaismygame (10 mo ago)

I dont even know. Some used junker from a swap meet back when I was 11 cira 1998 ish. First board I was proud of? I was 15 or 16 and it was a Jeenyus Kevin Jones. Still have it up in the attic. Had some Drake top of the line bindings. Loved those things.


----------

